# Huanyang Vfd Wiring & Setup (vfd Newbie)



## jbolt

Hi All, I'm to the point on my mill belt drive conversion that it is time to setup the VFD / Motor. This is my first VFD so I need some guidance getting it setup properly. The Huanyang VFD and Hallmark motor were free to me so I will be using these for the first go. If I am not satisfied with the performance I will upgrade to better equipment later.

Here are the VFD and motor labels.




First I want to verify I have the base wiring done correctly. The VFD is 220v so I have the motor wired in the "Low Volt" configuration.

Three wires from the motor "U/L1", "V/L2", "W/L3" go to the corresponding "U", "V", "W" terminals on the VDF. 

Motor ground from the motor case ground screw to the ground terminal in the VDF (lug to the right of terminal "W")

Motor shield wire unattached at the motor end and terminated at the VFD chasis ground.

Main 220 power is L1 and L2 from a contactor to terminals "R", and "S" on the VFD. 

Main ground wire to the VFD chasis terminal.

I have not powered it up yet.




If the base wiring looks good then what is the next step in configuring the VFD?

The VFD will be controlled from Mach3 through a PMDX126 BOB, Eithernet Smooth Stepper and PMDX-107 motor control card. 

I'm thinking it would be best to get the VFD/motor running off the key pad before doing the Mach3 setup???

Jay


----------



## mksj

The way you have wired it looks correct. You should have the incoming single phase power fused or going to a breaker before start-up. You should do basic programming before running the motor, i.e. enter the motor parameters (PD141-144) into the VFD. Base frequency should be 60Hz (PD176). Agree, make sure everything is working manually before external controls are added. If you require very quick brake times, you might need to add a braking resistor, but less of an issue on a mill vs. lathe.


----------



## awander

Make sure your motor is wired per the "low voltage" diagram.


----------



## jbolt

Thanks guys, I do have circuit breakers before the contactor and the motor is wired for Low Volt.

Once I actually started pushing buttons it's pretty straight forward (if you understand what the parameters do). The Commissioning part of the manual is terrible for understanding what buttons to push.

Okay here is what I programmed.

pd001 = 0, run command = operator (manual)
pd003 = 60.00, main frequency
pdoo4 = 60.00, base frequency
pd005 = 120.00, max frequency
pd008 = 220, max voltage
pd141 = 220, rated motor voltage
pd142 = 8.0, rated motor current
pd143 = 4, motor pole number
pd144 = 1725, rated motor revolution
pd176 = 60.00, inverter frequency standard

Motor started and ran fine with no load, I ran it no load for 30 min . I then hooked up the belt to the the 1:2 ratio pulleys and ran the spindle for 30min at 60hz. And last I swapped to the 2:1 ratio pulleys and ran it at 60hz and then 120hz for 15 min each. The outside of the motor case stayed a constant 108 deg which I think is reasonable.

So far I think I have the base programming correct. Please let me know if anything above looks wrong?

I do have some noise/vibration coming from the splinded shaft area of the spindle which I think is the somewhat loose fit of the splined drive sleeve to splined spindle shaft connection but that problem is for a different thread...

Next step is getting Mach3 setup??? More reading to do.........

Jay


----------



## stupoty

I have two of the hy brand invertors, one has earth continuity on the two lower screws marked with earth symbol, the other one dosn't. Definetly worth a check.

Stuart


----------



## jbolt

stupoty said:


> I have two of the hy brand invertors, one has earth continuity on the two lower screws marked with earth symbol, the other one dosn't. Definetly worth a check.
> 
> Stuart



Thanks Stuart I will check!

Jay


----------



## jbolt

I need to verify the wiring from the motor controller (PMD-107) to the VFD.

This is what I have come up with.

PMDX-107     --->                                                                                      VFD
Pin 6 - Rev/Dir                                                                                            REV (reverse run)
Pin 5 - Fwd/Run                                                                                         FOR (forward run)
Pin 4 - COM (common terminal for relays, pins 5 & 6)                  DCM (common terminal of digital and control signals)
Pin 3 - Aref                                                                                                   (not used)
Pin 2 - Aout  (spindle speed anolaog control voltage)                   VI (analog voltage frequency reference input)
Pin 1 - Agnd (VSD ground reference)                                                  ACM (common termnal of analog and

PMDX Config settings (dip switches)
Config 1 = Off (Normal Mode)
Config 2 = Off (Normal Mode)
Config 3 = Off (relays operate as for and reverse control signals)
Config 4 = Off (charge pump signal required)
Slow = Off (fast PWM filter response)
5v/10v = Off (10v reference)


----------



## mksj

Just a note on the motor settings, probably would use PD005 of 90 or 100Hz, unless you have some information that indicates a higher top speed. 120Hz may be OK for short periods of time, but not sure I would run this particular motor for long periods.


----------



## jbolt

mksj said:


> Just a note on the motor settings, probably would use PD005 of 90 or 100Hz, unless you have some information that indicates a higher top speed. 120Hz may be OK for short periods of time, but not sure I would run this particular motor for long periods.



It was my understanding that these motors would tolerate up to about twice their rated hz? Maybe I am mistaken or that is for a higher quality motor? 

I was planning on limiting the spindle to 6k which works out to around 105hz. Would that be okay?


----------



## jbolt

I just realized the formatting got screwed up on post #7

Try again,

I need to verify the wiring from the motor controller (PMD-107) to the VFD.

This is what I have come up with.

PMDX-107 ---> VFD
Pin 6 - Rev/Dir ----> REV (reverse run)
Pin 5 - Fwd/Run ----> FOR (forward run)
Pin 4 - COM (common terminal for relays, pins 5 & 6) ----> DCM (common terminal of digital and control signals)
Pin 3 - Aref (not used)
Pin 2 - Aout (spindle speed analog control voltage) ----> VI (analog voltage frequency reference input)
Pin 1 - Agnd (VSD ground reference) ----> ACM (common terminal of analog and control signals)

PMDX Config settings (dip switches)
Config 1 = Off (Normal Mode)
Config 2 = Off (Normal Mode)
Config 3 = Off (relays operate as for and reverse control signals)
Config 4 = Off (charge pump signal required)
Slow = Off (fast PWM filter response) (may need to be changed to slow if VFD cannot keep up)
5v/10v = Off (10v reference)


----------



## mksj

It is my understanding that the bearings are the same, so it is not necessarily a mechanical limitation. There may be some limitations as to developing full horsepower out to 2X rated speed and torque can fall off in a somewhat more non-linear manner above 1.5X base speed. A lot depends on the motor specs, so motors like the Marathon BlueMax and BLackMax 3 phase 1750 RPM motors are rated up to 5-6K. Most of the better built 3 phase motors are OK up to 2X base speed. Just wouldn't push the motor hard for long periods at the higher RPM.


----------



## countryguy

If I recall, there are true Inverter rated motors w/ special insulated armature windings  and current capabilities.   There were also issues w/ the heat dissipation on non-VFD rated motes.   On these better VFD Motors,  a higher temp capability is then allowed based on higher currents when pushing Hz up.   I'm sure the Bearings have some manner of heat rating as well so thats possibly a factor.   Non-Inverter rated motors and older motors can melt down and burn up.    I posted a link to some images in the past.   I think when we say up to 2x for short times, we are simply exercising the older motors saftey margins for sake of speed.        That's what I recall on a really Sunny 55' day here in MI. 

CG. 




mksj said:


> It is my understanding that the bearings are the same, so it is not necessarily a mechanical limitation. There may be some limitations as to developing full horsepower out to 2X rated speed and torque can fall off in a somewhat more non-linear manner above 1.5X base speed. A lot depends on the motor specs, so motors like the Marathon BlueMax and BLackMax 3 phase 1750 RPM motors are rated up to 5-6K. Most of the better built 3 phase motors are OK up to 2X base speed. Just wouldn't push the motor hard for long periods at the higher RPM.


----------



## jbolt

Steve Stallings at PMDX confirmed my control wiring and I can now turn the spindle on/off with Mach3.  My only problem at this point is I cannot get the spindle speed to change with "S" commands. It always goes to 100%. I can slow and speedup the spindle with the override. 

Jay


----------



## jbolt

Thanjs for all the feedback so far. I am still looking for a solution as to why I cannot control the spindle speed with "S" commands in Mach3.

These are my settings.

PMDX-126 BOB, PMDX-107 Motor Control, ESS Motion Controller.

MOTOR, 220v, 2hp, 3ph, 1725rpm, inverter duty, class F

VFD = Huanyang HY02D223B Settings

pd001 = 1, run command = external terminals
PD002 = 1, operating frequency source = external terminals
pd003 = 60.00, main frequency
pdoo4 = 60.00, base frequency
pd005 = 120.00, max frequency
pd008 = 220, max voltage
pd141 = 220, rated motor voltage
pd142 = 8.0, rated motor current
pd143 = 4, motor pole number
pd144 = 1725, rated motor revolution
pd176 = 60.00, inverter frequency standard


ESS Settings

SPINDLE
PWM, base hz 25


Mach3 Settings

RELAY CONTROL, disabled

MOTOR CONTROL
Use Spindle Motor Output
PWM Control
PWM Base Freq = 25
Minimum PWM 5%

SPINDLE MOTOR TUNING
Steps per = 1000
Velocity = 60
Acceleration = 5000

PULLEY SELECTION
Pulley 1, Min Speed = 300, Max Speed = 6000, Ratio = 2 (4" motor pulley, 2" spindle pulley)
Pulley 2, Min Speed = 75, Max Speed = 1500, Ratio = 0.5 (2" motor pulley, 4" spindle pulley)

Thanks
Jay


----------



## jbolt

I finally figured out the final piece of the puzzle. PD072 was factory set to 400hz and was screwing up the scaling. I reset this to 105hz and reran the built-in calibration on the PMDX-107 motor control card. I was able to tune the max spindle speed to 6000 rpm and now the scaling in Mach3 works perfectly.

Jay


----------



## cathead

Greetings,

I just purchased a HuanYang GT series inverter (7.5KW) and the instructions are unclear to me.  RSandT are the inputs but no where in this manual can I find
a reference to which input wires go where for 220 volt single phase operation.  I think R and S are the 220 inputs but don't know where to hook up the neutral wire, my guess is to ground and not
the T terminal.  The manual is lacking in my opinion.  I'm hoping someone knows. 

                         Thanks.


----------



## jbolt

On my 2.2kw unit it is a 3 wire hookup for single phase Line 1 and Line 2 of the 220 go to R & S and Ground to the Ground terminal. T is for a 3-phase input and not used. Neutral is not used for the VFD.

Jay


----------



## JimDawson

cathead said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just purchased a HuanYang GT series inverter (7.5KW) and the instructions are unclear to me.  RSandT are the inputs but no where in this manual can I find
> a reference to which input wires go where for 220 volt single phase operation.  I think R and S are the 220 inputs and T is neutral possibly but I am not sure.  I'm
> hoping someone can help me out.    Thanks.



*Do Not* connect the neutral to the VFD.  It would be a direct short!

The 7.5KW VFD is not really designed for single phase input, but according to the manual you can connect to any 2 of the R, S, T terminals for single phase operation.
.
.


----------



## cathead

Jim, 

Thanks for responding.  I was hoping to hear from you.  Do I leave the neutral unconnected or can the neutral be applied to the ground lug?








JimDawson said:


> *Do Not* connect the neutral to the VFD.  It would be a direct short!
> 
> The 7.5KW VFD is not really designed for single phase input, but according to the manual you can connect to any 2 of the R, S, T terminals for single phase operation.
> .
> .


----------



## JimDawson

Just leave the neutral unconnected, it is not used in this circuit.  But do connect the ground to the ground terminal.


----------



## cathead

OK, I understand now.  Your knowledge and assistance is much appreciated.  
I can't thank you enough!       Burt






JimDawson said:


> Just leave the neutral unconnected, it is not used in this circuit.  But do connect the ground to the ground terminal.


----------



## JimDawson

cathead said:


> OK, I understand now.  Your knowledge and assistance is much appreciated.
> I can't thank you enough!       Burt



Thank you for the kind words. It's my pleasure to help out where I can.


----------



## stupoty

How do us 220v circuits work ? are they phase + phase ? (2 x 110v out of phase ?) as


JimDawson said:


> *Do Not* connect the neutral to the VFD.  It would be a direct short!
> 
> The 7.5KW VFD is not really designed for single phase input, but according to the manual you can connect to any 2 of the R, S, T terminals for single phase operation.
> .
> .




Maybe we should have a sticky or something some ware,  Just realized that us 220v is phase and phase where as European 220v is single phase, i.e. live and neutral go into the VFD input hear.

Stuart


----------



## JimDawson

stupoty said:


> How do us 220v circuits work ? are they phase + phase ? (2 x 110v out of phase ?)



Our neutral is derived from a grounded center tap on the transformer.  I should note that I looked at the OP's location before I made my recommendations.  If he would have been in Europe or GB, my answer would have been different.


----------



## mksj

Nice chart on the wiring and differences. I believe the terminology is the US 240V is split phase, EU would be single phase 240V. VFDs used in the US that are 220-240V single phase are hot to hot, there are also 120V in that are hot and neutral and they output 3 phase 200-240V. Neutral should not be tied to ground except at the main electrical box.


----------



## sanddan

Thanks guys for the electrical class, great info to bookmark.


----------



## dooshare

jbolt said:


> I finally figured out the final piece of the puzzle. PD072 was factory set to 400hz and was screwing up the scaling. I reset this to 105hz and reran the built-in calibration on the PMDX-107 motor control card. I was able to tune the max spindle speed to 6000 rpm and now the scaling in Mach3 works perfectly.
> 
> Jay


 Hi Jay I did a posting http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...-to-a-tb6560-3-axis-driver-blue-boards.48391/

and hope you can help me as it looks like you connected your VFD to Mack3 thanks


----------



## jbolt

Hi dooshare,

Welcome to the site. I'm not familiar with your board but it looks like it has built in spindle support. It there a manual for the board? 

I'm at work now but I can take a look later tonight to see if I can help but in the mean time you should post this in the" CNC in the Home Shop" forum so it will get better exposure to the CNCer's on the forum.


----------



## dooshare

Thanks Jay, i reposted it under CNC home shop with more info and photos.


----------



## BillyT

jbolt said:


> Thanjs for all the feedback so far. I am still looking for a solution as to why I cannot control the spindle speed with "S" commands in Mach3.
> 
> These are my settings.
> 
> PMDX-126 BOB, PMDX-107 Motor Control, ESS Motion Controller.
> 
> MOTOR, 220v, 2hp, 3ph, 1725rpm, inverter duty, class F
> 
> VFD = Huanyang HY02D223B Settings
> 
> pd001 = 1, run command = external terminals
> PD002 = 1, operating frequency source = external terminals
> pd003 = 60.00, main frequency
> pdoo4 = 60.00, base frequency
> pd005 = 120.00, max frequency
> pd008 = 220, max voltage
> pd141 = 220, rated motor voltage
> pd142 = 8.0, rated motor current
> pd143 = 4, motor pole number
> pd144 = 1725, rated motor revolution
> pd176 = 60.00, inverter frequency standard
> 
> 
> ESS Settings
> 
> SPINDLE
> PWM, base hz 25
> 
> 
> Mach3 Settings
> 
> RELAY CONTROL, disabled
> 
> MOTOR CONTROL
> Use Spindle Motor Output
> PWM Control
> PWM Base Freq = 25
> Minimum PWM 5%
> 
> SPINDLE MOTOR TUNING
> Steps per = 1000
> Velocity = 60
> Acceleration = 5000
> 
> PULLEY SELECTION
> Pulley 1, Min Speed = 300, Max Speed = 6000, Ratio = 2 (4" motor pulley, 2" spindle pulley)
> Pulley 2, Min Speed = 75, Max Speed = 1500, Ratio = 0.5 (2" motor pulley, 4" spindle pulley)
> 
> Thanks
> Jay



hey Jay, why does the max hertz have to be set to 125, should it not be 220....fyi i'm a fng


----------



## jbolt

My motor is rated at 1725 RPM at 60hz. Standard US electrical is 60hz. That would be the normal operating frequency. 3 phase inverter motors controlled by a VFD can be run over or under the base frequency to control the speed. 

Because my motor is a low cost import inverter motor the general consensuses is that it could be run up to 120hz which would double the speed of the motor. I currently have it set to 105hz max which gives me 6000 rpm at the spindle with the pulley ratio.


----------

